# Meet Zack! NEW PUPPY!



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Cute Baby. How old is he?

Jelpy


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweetness! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

The letters after your dog names Zack BI what does that mean ?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

He just turned 2 weeks today. Does he look like a blanket back to you guys? I can't tell.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> The letters after your dog names Zack BI what does that mean ?


Bi color hahaha not bisexual..... But he passed away couple years ago. I renamed this one cause he looks a lot like my old german shepherd Zack. They had only 3 like this and the rest sables.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

here's another of him


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> View attachment 217297
> here's another of him


Hahah how bout SB and FS ? SB sable ?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Solid black and fawn sable


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

too cute!


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anybody know if he's a reg tan and black or a sable? I was aiming for the tan black!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am hoping he is still with his litter. 

I am not impressed that they have let you come in, having other dogs at home and handle the puppy. Not very safe, disease wise, really. 

My guess with that much tan on the face at 2 weeks, is that he will be a black and tan saddle.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he looks to be sable .
what colours were the parents


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

By the two pictures I see, he looks like a black and red (deep tan) dog. I have seen that color on the legs in my black and red puppies. Course, the pictures are kind of small and dark, so, I won't bet my last pay check on it.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What does the breeder say? What color are the parents? This should not be a guessing game. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like the litter had 3 and 3, 3 definite sables. So, one parent at least has to be a sable. If the other parent is not, then the puppy could either.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sire was a sable, and dam was all white shepherd. That's kinda why he has white on his paws and tipped on the tail. But no I just went up there to make a deposit. I pick him up on the 7th. He's only 2 weeks. There was 5 sables and 3 his color.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

White spotting gene and masking gene are different. The white spots have nothing to do with the dam being white. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Well besides that, what do you think his color will be based on how he looks now? Sable? Blanket back? Or what??


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

here's a closer view of his face


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The white is masking something: sable, bi-color, black and red. The puppy looks like a black and red to me. But it could be a sable. The dog also has a white spotting gene. The toes will probably not be all that noticeable when it is grown. The white, if any remains, will turn silver, and the nails will remain light, which makes them a little easier not to hit a quick. It will not take anything from the overall impression of the dog.

The tail tip is interesting, but not unheard of. I haven't seen a white tipped tail in my litters, even though I have had some white toes. 

If we are talking July 7, then the puppy will be much too young to come home. I hope we are talking August 7th.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> The white is masking something: sable, bi-color, black and red. The puppy looks like a black and red to me. But it could be a sable. The dog also has a white spotting gene. The toes will probably not be all that noticeable when it is grown. The white, if any remains, will turn silver, and the nails will remain light, which makes them a little easier not to hit a quick. It will not take anything from the overall impression of the dog.
> 
> The tail tip is interesting, but not unheard of. I haven't seen a white tipped tail in my litters, even though I have had some white toes.
> 
> If we are talking July 7, then the puppy will be much too young to come home. I hope we are talking August 7th.


Why isn't Black and Tan masking? And I know, it's weird but it's cute and unique  but nope I'm getting him at 6 weeks... Probably not the best idea but the breeder said if he's eating good and what not he's good to go. But how do you think he is sable?? Just curious


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

*This is the sire*


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

you are going to have a lot more issues than what color this poor pup is


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Why isn't Black and Tan masking? And I know, it's weird but it's cute and unique  but nope I'm getting him at 6 weeks... Probably not the best idea but the breeder said if he's eating good and what not he's good to go. But how do you think he is sable?? Just curious


The pup has the white spotting gene, and that is why it has some white places. It is not a white, so it is not masked. White is a masking gene. I think it is black and tan. Black and red to black and silver and everything in between is all black and tan, or black and brown, just different amounts of pigment in the tan. Good deep pigment will be reddish, tan is ok, washed out will appear silver, which is fine, lots of people like black and silver dogs. 

I agree the color is the last concern. My calculations could be off, but I was calculating five weeks, if the pup is currently 2 weeks. Even so, six weeks is young. There is much more to when the pup goes home than whether or not it is weaned. My dogs still suckle some at eight weeks. Cutting them off of their dam's milk so that they are ready to go at 5-6 weeks, and not paying attention to how the dogs play in the litter with their litter mates during weeks 5-8 means two things, the pups are not getting some of what they ought to be getting developmentally, and the breeder does not have much information to help you make the best choice. 

Whatever. It could be fine, it could be a problem. It could cause more of a struggle in certain areas. 

Good luck with the puppy.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> you are going to have a lot more issues than what color this poor pup is


So you're telling me you'd get puppy if it was purple and not the color you want? You pay 1k for a puppy and you don't care if it turns out a color you don't like? Hm, that's a first


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> The pup has the white spotting gene, and that is why it has some white places. It is not a white, so it is not masked. White is a masking gene. I think it is black and tan. Black and red to black and silver and everything in between is all black and tan, or black and brown, just different amounts of pigment in the tan. Good deep pigment will be reddish, tan is ok, washed out will appear silver, which is fine, lots of people like black and silver dogs.
> 
> I agree the color is the last concern. My calculations could be off, but I was calculating five weeks, if the pup is currently 2 weeks. Even so, six weeks is young. There is much more to when the pup goes home than whether or not it is weaned. My dogs still suckle some at eight weeks. Cutting them off of their dam's milk so that they are ready to go at 5-6 weeks, and not paying attention to how the dogs play in the litter with their litter mates during weeks 5-8 means two things, the pups are not getting some of what they ought to be getting developmentally, and the breeder does not have much information to help you make the best choice.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thank you


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Madisonmj97 said:


> So you're telling me you'd get puppy if it was purple and not the color you want? You pay 1k for a puppy and you don't care if it turns out a color you don't like? Hm, that's a first


For 1k, the breeder ought to take care of the puppies for eight weeks. I think the point is that color is much less important than temperament and health. The breeder does not seem to care about color, the breed standard, health or temperament of the puppies, which means it is much more likely that good health and temperament will be an accident, rather than something bred and selected for.


----------



## alydbaby (May 14, 2014)

If I were you, I would wait until the puppy is 8 weeks at least for developmental reasons. Pups learn a lot from their brothers and sisters in those last few weeks, like Selzer mentioned previously. 

But that aside, and to address your original question, I couldn't tell you much about the coloring. My pup has white toes as well, but I've been told by several different people that the white later turns into a different color. My pup is also black and tan, I know this because both her dam and sire are black and tan. But honestly, for 1k, the breeder should be able to answer all these questions that you're asking.

You should really pay attention to the parents so you're not just guessing before you pay for a pup, if color really is that important to you and determines how you make your decision. It'll also give you insight into the pup's temperament and personality, which is a little more important. Just IMO


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think you need to pay close attention to why it's not a "good" thing to take a 6 week old away from it's littermates and parents at that age.

A breeder (using the term loosely) who does this, is not someone the majority of members on here would deal with. (now if it were an orphan that's a different ballgame)

Any health testing done on the parents? How old are the parents?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think you need to pay close attention to why it's not a "good" thing to take a 6 week old away from it's littermates and parents at that age.
> 
> A breeder (using the term loosely) who does this, is not someone the majority of members on here would deal with. (now if it were an orphan that's a different ballgame)
> 
> Any health testing done on the parents? How old are the parents?


Yes and sire is 5 and dam is 3


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

for 1 k you are getting ripped off
a good breeder would never let the puppies go until they are 8 weeks 
period
but hey its your money :shrug:
i am amazed however that you are on here and have access to everything you need to pick out a good breeder and good pup and are resorting to a byb for your new pet


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

none of my business, but your paying a thousand bucks for this puppy? I think you can do much better if that's what your paying.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just having the dog stay at the breeder until eight weeks is not good enough. If he is letting everyone pick up their pups at 5-6 weeks, it will do your pup no good to stay there in a kennel for 2 weeks on its own. A breeder who doesn't keep puppies for eight weeks is unlikely to pay attention to socializing the puppy, and he isn't going to keep the others.

There are reasons breeders get rid of the puppies early: 

1. Puppies poop. A lot. Some dams stops cleaning up after them as well after they start eating solid food -- 3-4 weeks of age. Which means the breeder has to try to keep them clean. It is a terrible reason to download pups early. 

2. At 5-6 weeks, you can expect the new owners to take care of the first vet visit and shots. Around 8 weeks, people kind of expect puppies to have had their first set of shots. This is money in the bank for the breeder and a bad reason to give up puppies early.

3. People want puppies that are LITTLE. They have heard about how the pup was so small that it fit in their hand... They find puppies to be sweet, and calm, and oh so cute and helpless at 5-6 weeks. Once they are eight weeks, they are getting bigger, and stronger, and soon they will be going into a fear stage where they may not warm up as quickly to the people coming to see them. So they get harder to sell. It is a terrible reason to send puppies away early. 

4. If you get them out the door by 6 weeks, then people are unlikely to start having issues with them until the time frame for returning a puppy for a cash refund is past -- bad reason to sell puppies early.

5. 2 weeks less of food, and you can clean the whelping area and get it ready for the next batch of puppies. The bitch dries up, and regains her figure and will be ready to breed on her next cycle. Though, keeping pups with the dam longer does not seem to change a bitches' cycle nor does it really make them less likely to conceive on their next cycle. But some breeders feel that it is best to get her dried up and back into condition as soon as possible.

There are probably plenty of other reasons to sell puppies very early. All of them pretty much mean less work and less expenses for the breeder. I am not talking about letting a single pup go a few days early to an experienced buyer, for a good reason. I am talking about the idea that once the pups are weaned, they are ready to go, and the quicker the better. 

Looking at eight week old puppies today, I noted that Nellie has a lot of play drive. And considered back to the other times I had noted Nellie. This pup will make an excellent dog for training, for families with children, have to be active people, etc. You don't get that information on the puppies when you ship them out ASAP. You are not looking for a single episode, you are looking for a pattern of how each puppy acts.


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Lots of people are chiming in about the concern about your breeder being alright with you bring your new puppy home at 6 weeks. 

I would HIGHLY take their advice. I just put a deposit down for my pup from a reputable breeder that I was introduced to through members here, and through research myself it is very not wise to allow a puppy to be separated from it's mother/litter before 8 weeks.

In human terms it's like allowing the mother and baby go home immediately from the hospital after birth.

Puppies will learn a lot about socialization and behavior etiquette towards humans and other dogs. Depriving a pup from this period of time can result in a fearful dog that can later become an aggressive dog towards other dogs or other people. So many dogs wind up in the pound for this reason.

Also if this breeder is allowing you to take the pup at 6 weeks, they probably never have any OFA certification for their dogs and their bloodline, if they say they do I would not trust them. 

With GSD's being highly prone to Hip and Elbow Dysplasia you really want to have a reputable breeder who tries their best for a clean blood line to prevent the genetic disease. 

Remember this dog can live up to 16 years and some hip and elbow dysplasia problems can reach 10's of thousands of dollars.

I can assure you that for a thousand dollars which is the price I'm paying you can get a great breeder that will do all these things for the benefit of the breed and health of their lines. I fear that this breeder is just trying to turn some quick cash, and probably will not have a "return" policy if there is anything wrong with the dog.

Personally I think you should be more concerned about the health, temperament, and energy level of the dog to be a fit with you before you start looking at how the dog will look. If the dog isn't going to be the right fit for you and your lifestyle it can be a giant headache for you and your not going to care what it look like when that happens. 

Just my $.02

Don't take what everyone is saying too personally; yeah I noticed that many of them are very blunt about it and personally I think they could have do it with a bit more grace, but they are more concerned about the overall breed and health of all German Shepherds.

FYI, I think you should read "How to Raise the Perfect Dog" by Cesar Millan before you get this pup. It will give you a lot of insight about being a new dog owner and how to find the right breeder.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Madisonmj97 said:


> So you're telling me you'd get puppy if it was purple and not the color you want? You pay 1k for a puppy and you don't care if it turns out a color you don't like? Hm, that's a first


Wait, you're kidding, right? I paid a lot more than $1,000 for my dog... I wanted a sable... got a black and tan... you want to know how much it matters?


....None. She's got the exact temperament I wanted... Not exactly a first, just someone who's got their priorities in line.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

What exactly is your reasoning for getting another puppy when you have a 5 month old (who is having issues)?

Is it really because he isn't the color you wanted? Wait, do a little more research, and make a more informed decision. Then you'll get what you want in a timeline that won't completely derail any progress you're making with your current puppy.


----------



## alydbaby (May 14, 2014)

> Just having the dog stay at the breeder until eight weeks is not good enough. If he is letting everyone pick up their pups at 5-6 weeks, it will do your pup no good to stay there in a kennel for 2 weeks on its own. A breeder who doesn't keep puppies for eight weeks is unlikely to pay attention to socializing the puppy, and he isn't going to keep the others.


Ah, this is very true. I forgot to account that the others would still be let go at 6 weeks.  

I truly hope you rethink your decision, OP. Paying a grand for a puppy solely based on what you believe its color would be is not a good idea. There's a lot to consider- temperament, health etc that can't be determined by their color or coat type. If you're willing to pay so much, you should probably be a little more concerned about all the other factors, especially since this "breeder" either doesn't know what they're doing or is willing to potentially do more harm than good in order to save a few bucks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Madisonmj97 said:


> So you're telling me you'd get puppy if it was purple and not the color you want? You pay 1k for a puppy and you don't care if it turns out a color you don't like? Hm, that's a first


I paid way more than 1000 and wanted a black. I got a sable. I didn't care what color he was. Temperament, working ability, health were primary concerns. It's not a first. Many people don't care about color. They care about the things I listed.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Madisonmj97 I hope you actually try to get the spirit of what has been said here regarding your desire for a puppy of a specific color. As well as the age this puppy is being sent home.

Please don't think we're all a bunch of judgemental arseholes. We're not, we all truly care about the breed and most of us have been around the block enough times to have learned from our experiences, others experiences about how to spot a bad breeder and a bad match.

IMHO you should just eat it with the deposit on this puppy. This breeder is charging you too much for a puppy because you want a certain color.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

An ethical breeder who cares about their puppies does not send them home at 6 weeks. 

An ethical breeder who cares about their puppies would refund your deposit when you said you have had something come up with a dog you have to rescue.

An ethical breeder would refund your deposit and say you can't have this puppy the second you said you were getting rid of your 5 month old puppy so you could buy this one because you like it's coat better.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Please don't give up on Heinz. In a year or two your bond will be unshakable if you do the work. Then, you can think about another dog


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You are going to get rid of the other puppy? Because of his color? 

I'm all done in tonight. But that is the saddest thing I have heard today, and I don't want to believe it.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Read the OP's closed thread from today, Sue.. There was a trade for a past dog mentioned. Heinz deserves a stable home.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> What exactly is your reasoning for getting another puppy when you have a 5 month old (who is having issues)?
> 
> Is it really because he isn't the color you wanted? Wait, do a little more research, and make a more informed decision. Then you'll get what you want in a timeline that won't completely derail any progress you're making with your current puppy.


Who are you?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Guys I never said he was 1k... I would never pay that much for a dog even if it was made of gold... Crazy... He's 450 with papers. I'm sure y'all would judge me on that to though hahaha, but no I was saying that bc someone said something I didn't even remember and tbh I don't feel like going back and looking at it. I was just wondering based on his pictures; what his color would be as he was older that's all. Sable, Black and Tan, black and red, bicolor, whatever. But no, I'm not paying 1k for a dog when I can get the same breed and temperament and health for a lot less. But that's just MOP


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

No haha I'm keeping Heinz, he's a great dog, sleeps with me every night. He's staying but I am adding another yes.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

You make it sound like I was getting rid of him just to do it, I was doing it to save another dog to keep it from going into another home where they wouldn't want him anymore or get put in the pound and be put down. IM KEEPING HEINZ SO STOP BUSTING MY BALLS ABOUT IT. Btw it's a figure of speech.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Madisonmj97 said:


> But no, I'm not paying 1k for a dog when I can get the same breed and temperament and health for a lot less. But that's just MOP


Serious question...what makes you think that the temperament and health will be the same?

There's a good reason why some dogs command a higher price than others, this is an extremely efficient market and everyone that's in it understands it. People that charge $450, know they have to charge that because they can't get anymore because the moment they try, their customers are going to go to the people charging that price and doing more to prove their dog's health and temperament.

Do the parents have any health tests done on them? Post the pedigrees (you should have them from the breeder) and the registration numbers. People on here can help you figure out if the breeder is telling the truth or lying.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Actually, after the other thread, then this one..... the best thing you can do is rehome the pup you have now and forget about the pup you are planning on getting way to early.

You just are not ready for the responsibility of this breed.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Twyla said:


> Actually, after the other thread, then this one..... the best thing you can do is rehome the pup you have now and forget about the pup you are planning on getting way to early.
> 
> You just are not ready for the responsibility of this breed.


Oh am I not? Do you know me? Have we ever had a conversation before? No I'm pretty sure we haven't so until then mind your own business annoying


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Lol


Lol


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Serious question...what makes you think that the temperament and health will be the same?
> 
> There's a good reason why some dogs command a higher price than others, this is an extremely efficient market and everyone that's in it understands it. People that charge $450, know they have to charge that because they can't get anymore because the moment they try, their customers are going to go to the people charging that price and doing more to prove their dog's health and temperament.
> 
> Do the parents have any health tests done on them? Post the pedigrees (you should have them from the breeder) and the registration numbers. People on here can help you figure out if the breeder is telling the truth or lying.


I will when I pick up the dog on the 7th I saw the papers of both parents so I'll put it up soon


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Madisonmj97 said:


> You make it sound like I was getting rid of him just to do it, I was doing it to save another dog to keep it from going into another home where they wouldn't want him anymore or get put in the pound and be put down. IM KEEPING HEINZ SO STOP BUSTING MY BALLS ABOUT IT. Btw it's a figure of speech.


And all this time I was laboring under the impression that you were a girl. Ah well.

Just so you don't believe we are all picking on you, please read this thread, which was written before you joined here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/158118-id-love-get-two-puppies-once.html

The thing is, we see what happens, many of the forum members have dealt with dogs that have had to be rehomed because of what you are suggesting. 

Most of the people on this forum would not do what you are suggesting -- bringing in a six week old pup when you have a 5 month old pup, and those are generally the ones that have the experience with dogs and the breed to make it work out. They would give this advice regardless of the age, financial situation, etc, of the person asking. This is because it is a really bad idea. 

There is so much I could tell you, but alas, you know it all. You have to gain a few years to require the benefit of other people's experience. Stick around and as the months and years go by it is possible that you will be leading the charge against another youngster going down the same path. And when they can't or won't hear you, you will be just as frustrated as the rest of us, LOL! You won't be the first or the last. Carry on.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Lol



:thumbup:  :crazy:


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> By the two pictures I see, he looks like a black and red (deep tan) dog. I have seen that color on the legs in my black and red puppies. Course, the pictures are kind of small and dark, so, I won't bet my last pay check on it.


Are you a breeder?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> What does the breeder say? What color are the parents? This should not be a guessing game.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And I was asking obvi bc his mom was white and dad was sable and he clearly looks like neither. Thank you


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Madisonmj97 said:


> And I was asking obvi bc his mom was white and dad was sable and he clearly looks like neither. Thank you



And I was asking because this is something the breeder should be able to tell you if they are worth the money you are giving them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> And I was asking because this is something the breeder should be able to tell you if they are worth the money you are giving them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay, but they said they didn't know. I'll just look at the pedigree and see. How can you know if his dad was sable and mom was white? Is he a blanket back? Bicolor? Saddle? Idk, that's why I asked


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Are we talking color again?

The thing to do is to look at what the white dog has behind her. If she was out of a Black and tan and Black and tan, than the pup is probably black and tan, because the white dog would probably be a black and tan with the white masking gene. 

Unfortunately, when you go to a breeder who is selling dogs cheap, he may not known the dogs' backgrounds, and may not have marked them down correctly when he registered them as puppies. So, it's still a question. Normally, I say that whatever color the dog is, he will be perfect when full-grown. But if color is your main concern, than that may not be true.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Are you a breeder?


Yes, but I have only bred black and tan/red dogs, so I really couldn't tell you for sure how a darker sable or bi-color would look at this stage. Though there are some things that you can look at, like a ring around the base of the tail, penciling on the toes, tar heels, etc. Why the AKC has no listing for markings is beyond me. 

Oh, and sables change so much from puppy to adult, that no way would pups look like the sable parent at this stage. Black and Reds change a lot too. But it seems like the way they change goes in a pattern. The black recedes, if there is a lot of brown on the ears, cheeks, face, then you are more likely to have a saddle. If the dog is predominantly black with less color on the face, then you might be dealing with a blanket back.

What I don't know is if you have just one sable parent, if you could have light sables and dark sables in the same litter. Though, we really don't know what that white dog is, is it a sable? If that were the case, then yes for sure you could have a variety of sables in the litter.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Okay, but they said they didn't know. I'll just look at the pedigree and see. How can you know if his dad was sable and mom was white? Is he a blanket back? Bicolor? Saddle? Idk, that's why I asked


And we are telling you that if your breeder doesn't know this answer, you do not have a good breeder on your hands and you should worry what else they didn't know/don't know when breeding/about the breed, for the sake of the puppies.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I love the way he looks as a newborn which is also why I chose him, I thought I wanted a sable but I saw him and I'd love to have a Black and Tan/red


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I love the way he looks as a newborn which is also why I chose him, I thought I wanted a sable but I saw him and I'd love to have a Black and Tan/red


The responsible thing to do would be to go to a breeder that is more worried about health and temperament of the dog instead of color.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I see a black/tan that will probably carry a lot of black (so probably a blanket black/tan).


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I see a black/tan that will probably carry a lot of black (so probably a blanket black/tan).


Oh good


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I love the way he looks as a newborn which is also why I chose him, I thought I wanted a sable but I saw him and I'd love to have a Black and Tan/red


See, this too. The dog is two weeks old, and you have chosen him. The dog is not able to display his temperament at this point. How can you choose it? A breeder who allows people to choose a puppy that is under six or seven weeks old is not doing you any favors.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> See, this too. The dog is two weeks old, and you have chosen him. The dog is not able to display his temperament at this point. How can you choose it? A breeder who allows people to choose a puppy that is under six or seven weeks old is not doing you any favors.


It's not a freaking breeder I've already said this. Why don't you read? I'm getting him from a byb for the last time


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Madisonmj97 said:


> It's not a freaking breeder I've already said this. Why don't you read? I'm getting him from a byb for the last time


do you know what a BYB is?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Guys I think you're being messed with some.

btw - Dang...I got in trouble for far less here.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Guys I think you're being messed with some.
> 
> btw - Dang...I got in trouble for far less here.


i'm having fun))))) that's mostly why i'm here

and so true about the last part)))))


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Why isn't Black and Tan masking? And I know, it's weird but it's cute and unique  but nope I'm getting him at 6 weeks... Probably not the best idea but the* breeder* said if he's eating good and what not he's good to go. But how do you think he is sable?? Just curious





Madisonmj97 said:


> *It's not a freaking breeder* I've already said this. Why don't you read? I'm getting him from a byb for the last time


Breeder? Not breeder? :shrug:
For the record, a BYB is a BackYard Breeder. So they are a freaking breeder (well, sorta  ).

And selzer was giving you some good advice, no need to be so rude.


----------

